# Fin Rot? White Fuzzy Stuff? Not Eating?



## Slinkky (Mar 26, 2010)

I think my 10 RBP (about 3" in size) have fin rot they have this fuzzy white stuff on their fins and faces =( i dont know what to do i put this stuff in my tank to help get rid of it it turned my tank like a neon green and they started to look better after a few days and had no stuff on their fins at all, and now today it seems to be back and it killed the pleco i had in there with them. they also seem to be hanging out around the top of the tank somtimes

my P's are also not really eating as much as they used too if at all, i have been told that they go through "dry spells" somtimes is that true?

please help me D=


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

what are your water params; ammo, nitrite and nitrate

did you cycle your tank?

follow directions on med bottle


----------



## Slinkky (Mar 26, 2010)

ugghhh this really sucks followed the medication directions and everything and they are dropping like flies i only have one RBP left now and i dont think he is going to last long


----------



## Big Den (May 5, 2008)

Its the water, change it, check your filters.


----------

